# Goodyear G3 White walls



## Classicriders

DOND.  Very nice pair of original G3's. 26x2.125.


----------



## lucky_celso

Classicriders said:


> Very nice pair of original G3's. 26x2.125.
> 
> View attachment 1569272



How much?


----------



## SJ_BIKER

100


----------



## Classicriders

Thanks, but ND


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS

*$130*


----------



## Ally Cat

$200.00


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Are these prewar or post war?  Can you please post a close up of tread and side walls.  Any side wall crazing, cracking?  Kind thanks.


----------



## Classicriders

This is the only pic I have at the moment.  I dont know if pre or post war.  Will check later today.


----------



## hzqw2l

Looks like at least 1 is postwar... you can see the diamond and the word NYLON


----------



## phantom

Would they be figure eight shipped or flat ?  Thank you


----------



## badbob

225


----------



## Classicriders

Flat


----------



## Classicriders

Deal.


----------

